# Black Hawk Down



## futuredogfight (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you like this book?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually read the book before seeing the movie. Written by Mark Bowden who is a reporter with the Philadelphia Inquier nearby, I've read a few of his things. While there may be some things in the book that will be argued, I believe he did a great job covering the event without bias.

Really a good book to read. I literally couldn't put it down the first time.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 12, 2012)

I read it. It does a good job covering the intensity of the battle and the shortcomings of repetition of missions. It was a tough read for me because I lost a friend there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2012)

I enjoyed it the book and movie. 

My whole unit (we flew Blackhawks) were required to watch it in the movie theater as well. The whole BN marched over to the base movie theater and watch it... Being that we were fixing to deploy to a combat zone, made it a little eye opening.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2012)

Just watched a PBS docu that interviewed Adid's minister of war who stated that Adid recognized the US dependance on copters so he had men stationed on rooftops with RPGs to take a bird out then attack when US forces converged on the crash site. This was general policy and worked at the Mog.


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Adler what did the unit think of the movie?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2012)

futuredogfight said:


> Hey Adler what did the unit think of the movie?



I am sure everyone enjoyed the movie (as a movie that is), but of course it hits home. The aviation community is a very small community.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 13, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am sure everyone enjoyed the movie (as a movie that is), but of course it hits home. The aviation community is a very small community.



And yet US Army aviation possesses the biggest airforce on the planet. 

I have heard (I can't remember whether the book implied it) although it was sort of in the film I think, scratching head to recall) that Al Qaeda had a hand in the anti-helicopter tactics... 

I also found out recently that an army officer (can't remember his name) prominent in the battle but unmentioned in either the book or the film refused to take part in either but afterward allowed as how it was about as good as he could have hoped out of Hollywood.

Book is indeed a page turner.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2012)

Loved the book and the movie! Also read "Killing Pablo" and "Guests of the Ayatollah" both by Bowden.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> And yet US Army aviation possesses the biggest airforce on the planet.



True as well.


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 14, 2012)

Did not read it, but the movie is a great one.


----------

